# Hunting one specific deer



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey to all. I was just curious how many people actually scout a little bit, find a monster, and hunt that deer the entire year with bow or hunt only that deer during rifle season?

I've hunted the same group of bucks for the last three years out west with the bow. Only had one shot chance and fudged it up. It was well worth the wait though. That is the only time I've ever heard my own heart pumping.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We have been chasing the same deer on public land for the past 3 years. He always gives us the slip! Maybe this his luck will run out!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

paitence then luck in that order and ye shall reap thee fruits of the the harvest.......that doesnt sound so bad 8)


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

had a big 5 pointer with a scar on his neck and for some reason i decided this was the buck i wanted. gave me the slip a few times in acrhery and i shot a spike the 3rd day of rifle.

this year i had several different bucks comeing in and was dissapointed that he wasn't among them. then 3 nights before bow season opened i was leaveing and noticed a large rack in the woods. here was a beautiful 6 point buck with a scar on his neck  i was so happy that he was still there i couldn't wait for bow.

i set up along this trail i knew bucks where traveling along. first night i didn't see him then the 2nd night a couple squirrels where chaseing each other on this tree so instead of looking for my buck i was watching these squirrels in the trees. for some unknown reason i look down and see this buck standing right under my stand. i had to move my foot so i could see his rack and when i did he saw the movment and ran just outa bow range and i counted all 6 points over and over again. 
4th time out i see him again chasing a doe and i couldn't get a shot because he was running the doe and never stoped. now i was getting to the point that it was pissing me off.
well on monday i decided to go out in the light ran and try some rattling. not 20 minutes later here comes my buck. stood broadsize at 15 yards and the 100 gr. mussy broadhead did its trick. 40 minutes later i climb down and follow the 2 foot wide blood trail. he went maybe 50 yards.

17 inch spread and a large battle scare on his neck. broght him down to the taxadermist to be mounted. not because of his size but what it ment to me. not only that but it was also my first bow kill.

hope that answers your question lol


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have found that hunting a certain deer can actually sometimes be a bad thing. I have experienced a lot of dissapointment when I have hunted a certain deer, and seeing him hanging in somebody's shop during gun season. This year I have had my sights on a perfect 12 pointer, and put in my time and did my homework to get him. I saw him only a few times in the summer but, I knew the general area he was in. After hunting hard for about a month I saw a big buck about 200 yds in a bean field Oct 7th from my stand. I gave a few grunts and he came charging right for my stand. I was able to get a shot off at 45yds and he went about 80 yds and expired. To my amazement it wasn't the monster I was after but a nice 5x5. So I was still very grateful. My main point is really if you put your homework in for a big buck, you may be unknowingly giving yourself a lot better odds on other bucks you didnt know were around. But, every guy that bowhunts and knows there is a monster in the area knows that feeling you get when you sit in your stand and know at any given moment he could appear. That's a huge part of why bowhunting in my mind is the best thing on earth.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey 223, let's see some pics of that bad boy. Sounds like a dandy buck!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd like to see some pics as well 223. I've seen lots of the same deer this year while hunting. Not to many of them have gott'n me excited though. Rifle season has started and I'm begining to see more and more deer get pushed arround that I normally wouldn't have seen. Saw one on Saturday that I passed up on that if I see again, I will take him. Hunting one specific deer is more difficult. People always seem to be hunting the largest deer they have seen that year, but it is hard to pass up deer that get your heart pumping at a deadly rate. 
Bretts, you couldn't be more right!!! My father passed up a monster muley the last season he had a tag. After he passed it up, he decided that he would take it if he saw it again. We saw it the very next weekend!!! To bad it was in another persons pickup box  ...Turned out it was bigger then both me and my father anticipated. (27 inches wide, with huge points, monster black horns, and a high rack...Muley of course)
Good luck to all with the rest of the rifle and bow season.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Hunting one specific deer can pay off too. If there is a massive deer in a certain area for a number of years that you have hunted and never shot, chances are he's passed on his genes to a number of does. The area that I shot my biggest muley this year is the exact area that we saw a large muley four years ago a number of times, but never got within bow range. This deer that I shot this year looks very similar to the other deer we hunted in the same area. Genes are probably the largest influence on the number of trophies in your area. Find a big one, and that spot should be good for years to come.


----------

